# Khảo sát 5 cái bộ tủ bếp gỗ giá rẻ 2001



## Dung Thủy (9/9/21)

Khảo sát 5 cái bộ tủ bếp gỗ giá rẻ 2001
Khá nhiều người đang quan tâm tới các mẫu tủ nhà bếp bằng gỗ giá rẻ cho gia đình mình. Dưới đây là vài gợi ý mà Dung Thủy gửi dành cho các bạn.
Mục lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Tủ bếp dạng đứng 2 tầng đơn giản gỗ sồi Nga TB02
•    2. Tủ bếp chữ L 2 tầng gỗ sồi Nga TB01
•    3. Tủ bếp dạng đứng liền tủ lạnh gỗ sồi Nga TB03
•    4. Tủ bếp gầm cầu thang gỗ công nghiệp TB07
•    5. Tủ bếp chữ L liền tủ lạnh gỗ công nghiệp TB05
•    6. Tủ bếp dạng đứng đơn giản gỗ công nghiệp TB06
•    7. Tủ bếp gầm cầu thang gỗ sồi Nga TB04
1. Tủ bếp dạng đứng 2 tầng đơn giản gỗ sồi Nga TB02

•    Sản phẩm tủ bếp gỗ giá rẻ TB02 là lựa chọn nhẹ nhàng cho các gian phòng bếp chật trội của nhà ống xưa.
•    Mẫu tủ bếp gỗ sồi Nga TB02 được thiết kế với 2 phần theo dạng đứng.
•    Phần trên để bát đũa, các đồ đạc dùng hàng ngày khác như lò vi sóng, máy hút mùi.
•    Phần dưới để xoong nồi, ngăn dụng cụ.
•    Ở giữa là bồn rửa bát và bếp từ âm.
2. Tủ bếp chữ L 2 tầng gỗ sồi Nga TB01

•    Mẫu tủ bếp gỗ sồi Nga TB01 có thiết kế dạng chữ L với 2 tầng được bố trí tương đối ổn định, gọn ghẽ.




Phần tầng trên mẫu thiết kế phòng khách bằng gỗ cho chung cư nhỏ




 để bát đũa, một số đồ loại nguyên mẫu tủ bếp gỗ bền đẹp
•     liệu để nêm nếm món ăn.
•    Tầng dưới để xoong nồi, lò vi sóng.
Ở giữa bộ tủ bếp gỗ giá rẻ này là bồn rửa bát.
•    Ngoài ra có thêm sơn PU bóng đẹp.
3. Tủ bếp dạng đứng liền tủ lạnh gỗ sồi Nga TB03

•    Sản phẩm Tủ bếp dạng đứng liền tủ lạnh gỗ sồi Nga TB03 là lựa chọn cho các quý khách mong muốn sự tối giản, gọn ghẽ.
•    Chất liệu chính của mẫu tủ bếp gỗ giá rẻ này là gỗ sồi Nga.
•    Có nhiều màu sắc sơn PU cho quý khách lựa chọn.
4. Tủ bếp gầm cầu thang gỗ công nghiệp TB07

•    Phần trên tủ bếp gỗ công nghiệp này có thể để bát đũa, đồ đạc hay dùng.
•    Phần dưới để xoong nồi.
•    Ngoài ra tủ bếp bằng gỗ giá rẻ này còn có 1 chiếc tủ ốp sát chân cầu thang để đựng các đồ vật ít khi dùng tới trong nhà.
•    Chất liệu chính là gỗ công nghiệp.
5. Tủ bếp chữ L liền tủ lạnh gỗ công nghiệp TB05

•    Phần dưới là tủ để nồi niêu, xoong chảo.
•    Ngoài ra tủ nhà bếp bằng gỗ giá rẻ này còn có chỗ để tủ lạnh cỡ 240 lít vừa khít cho gian phòng.
•    Có thể kết hợp nhiều màu sắc cho tủ bếp liền tủ lạnh này.


----------

